# fake raised panel doors



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

I want to make fake raised panel doors for a pantry cabinet.
My thoughts are to begin with a good quality plywood and route the recess 2.5 inches
from the outer edges all around the door ( size is 20 x 32 in.)
my question is how to get a square inside corner were the fake rails meet the fake stiles? am I trying to do the impossible.


----------



## MikeMa (Jul 27, 2006)

If I were doing this, I would make the initial passes with the router, then use handtools to square up the corners.


----------



## Cherryville Chuck (Sep 28, 2010)

Round bits make round corners. You can easily square up the fillets with a chisel but squaring the rounded profile is quite a bit harder. If you can't do a near perfect job of that the corners may stand out more from that than if you left them rounded.


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

I would just fake it and just glue on some molding.

===


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

If it was me, I would make a real raised panel door (or doors). The difference would be very noticeable.

These are plain shaker style made on the table saw. Poplar frames with MDF panels. They will be painted.

See pics below. Or check out how I built the raised panel doors for our buffet made from poplar.

Hope this helps.
Mike


----------



## mgmine (Jan 16, 2012)

MLCS sells a bit to make fake raised panel doors.


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Square up the rounded corners with a corner chisel. Most of the supply houses sell them. You put it in place and one whack with a hammer does the trick. Using plywood you will see the lines between the various plys. Some like it, some don't. Just saying.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

MT Stringer said:


> If it was me, I would make a real raised panel door (or doors). The difference would be very noticeable.
> 
> These are plain shaker style made on the table saw. Poplar frames with MDF panels. They will be painted.
> 
> ...


Mike
Could you show a picture of your clamp table with nothing on it to show the clamp holes???

Thanks 
Steve


----------



## MT Stringer (Aug 15, 2012)

Daikusan said:


> Mike
> Could you show a picture of your clamp table with nothing on it to show the clamp holes???
> 
> Thanks
> Steve


Thanks Steve. I use it a lot. The rear part is hinged so I can drop it down when not needed.


----------



## Daikusan (Apr 12, 2013)

Mike 
Thanks for taking the time to post the pictures. They are helpful for all of us.
Thank you
Steve


----------



## Garyk (Dec 29, 2011)

Wileyboy,

There is an online article in this months Wood.com issue about making raised panel doors, using hardwood plywood, and doing it with 3 common bits. No raised panel bits needed. It's still stile & rail but looks much easier than the common method. Check it out and I hope it helps.
Gary


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the input Mike, oh yes, I looked at your buffet project it is simply fantastic!
I only hope to garner the skills to attempt a project like that. George


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thank you for that tip, I will check it out. George


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info I will check it out. George


----------



## wileyboy (Dec 30, 2013)

Thanks for the info I will check it out. George


----------

